# Taxes on Salaries in Greece



## tommya (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am moving to Greece after the summer to chase love. I have landed a job that seems to pay well but I have a few questions I am hoping some knowledgeable people can help out on:

1) The salary I have been offered is in gross (before tax + stoppages). After speaking with a few Greek friends who say Greek salaries are typically quoted in net (after tax and stopages). Does anyone have any experience with this? 

2) Apart from income taxes what else comes off a salary in Greece? For instance in the UK we have national insurance and income tax. 

A few other bits to finish off the story. I am looking at driving over from the UK in a left hand drive smart car in mid-July (the parking where I am looking to move to is terrible!). Tips on planning would be appreciated!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

tommya said:


> 1) The salary I have been offered is in gross (before tax + stoppages). After speaking with a few Greek friends who say Greek salaries are typically quoted in net (after tax and stopages). Does anyone have any experience with this?


I would ask to see a breakdown. There can be a whole long list of bits of your salary withheld for a variety of reasons. If you want to know what you'll be taking home, you need to know the 'kathara' earnings, not the 'meikta' which is what you've been told. I would ask for an 'analytiki misthodosia' to see where your salary will be going. You'll have income tax withholding, insurance, pension, and potentially other withholding as well (solidarity tax, etc). Before you can rent/buy a place to live you'll need to know your 'kathara' earnings. Any employer will understand that. 



> 2) Apart from income taxes what else comes off a salary in Greece? For instance in the UK we have national insurance and income tax.


It depends on the employer and type of job so I can't answer that, but some of them are what I mentioned just before.

ETA: Welcome to the forum! I hope you will stick around


----------



## tommya (Apr 25, 2012)

Brilliant reply. I will take your advice to our HR and hopefully they can provide some answers which I will post back if I can. 

I am sure I will be begging for more great advice in the summer when it come to renting a place in Athens.


----------



## tommya (Apr 25, 2012)

Got a reply from our HR - it seems a fair whack is taken in form on deductibles unfortunately (around 1/3rd of mine comes out after everything!).

Seems similar to the English system I have grown sick of!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Tommya, have you decided to accept the offer?


----------



## tommya (Apr 25, 2012)

It is a yes for the time being - I am over just after the second elections to look at some apartments in Northern Athens, if you know any good places to look for renting feel free to help.

If the place descends into chaos then I may stay away!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats on the new job then!  I don't live in Athens but maybe someone else on the forum will have some ideas.


----------

